# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Sữa chua mít trân châu socola ngon tuyệt tại Hương coffee - Quán chè Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Hương coffee*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: số 05, Lý Văn Phúc
> ĐT: 093 227 0909 - 093 633 2002 - 0122 222 0707_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Hương coffee_


*Trước đây, sữa chua mít còn là một món lạ nhưng đến nay nó đã kịp “phủ sóng” gần hết từ điểm ẩm thực teen chúng mình rồi.*

Nói đến phố Lý Văn Phúc chắc nhiều bạn còn phải “ú ớ”, thực ra đây chính là con phố “chân gà nướng” nổi tiếng trên đường Nguyễn Thái Học. Coffee Hương sở hữu một góc nhỏ xinh trên con phố vốn làm mê mệt teen mình bấy lâu nay bởi món chân gà nướng thơm lừng.






Trước đây, sữa chua mít còn là một món lạ nhưng đến nay nó đã kịp “phủ sóng” gần hết từ điểm ẩm thực teen chúng mình rồi. Tuy nhiên, xin cam đoan rằng bạn vẫn sẽ mê món sữa chua mít ở café Hương bởi món khoái khẩu này tại đây bởi mùi sôcôla kết hợp rất khéo léo với mít và sữa chua






Cầm trên tay bát sữa chua mít sôcôla, cảm nhận đầu tiên của chúng tớ là nó khá đầy đặn với mít, thạch hoa quả nhiều màu sắc, viên trân châu nhân dừa to tròn căng, tất cả ngập trong sữa chua trắng muốt và trên cùng phủ một lớp sốt sôcôla cực kỳ hấp dẫn. 




Trộn tất cả các nguyên liệu lên và bắt đầu thưởng thức nào! Mít dai dai đi kèm với thạch rau câu sần sật thơm mùi hoa quả kèm theo đó là những miếng trân châu mềm có vị ngậy của nhân cùi dừa bên trong.




Thêm nữa là bạn chớ vội nhìn vào độ “màu mè” của thạch rau câu ở đây mà đánh giá là có nguồn gốc không an toàn nhé. Thạch rau câu ở đây là đồ tự làm hoàn toàn và lấy màu từ lá dứa, sirô hoa quả có nhãn mác đàng hoàng đấy nhé.


Ngoài món sữa chua mít trân châu sôcôla, coffee Hương còn có cả món hoa quả dầm, sữa chua mít dâu tây, sữa chua nếp cẩm nữa. Món nào cũng được cho vào bát đầy đặn, ăn cũng phải ngang bụng mà chỉ có 15k thôi nhé.

Giao hàng tận nơi trong bán kính 2km các bạn nhé!




> *Hương coffee*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: số 05, Lý Văn Phúc
> ĐT: 093 227 0909 - 093 633 2002 - 0122 222 0707_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Hương coffee_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội* - *Quan che ngon o Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn ngon thế
Bắt đầu nắng nóng rồi, đi ăn mấy món này là chuẩn đóa

----------


## Meoluoi9x

ngon quá, toàn những thành phần mình thích

----------


## lunas2

ngon tóa, nhưng chỗ này xa nhà m wa

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhiều vị quá  :cuoi1: 
Bao giờ ghé qua ăn thử mới được

----------


## h20love

đang nóng, có cốc sữa chua mít mà ăn nhỉ...

----------


## demsaoroi88

Hấp dẫn quá đi mất nhìn mà phát thèm  :Big Grin:

----------

